# Wie ist Diablo 3?



## cr0 (18. Juni 2012)

Heey zusammen  

Ich bin nun seit der Veröffentlichung von Diablo 3 am überlegen, ob es Sinn macht, sich das Spiel zu kaufen. 

Auf der einen Seite hört man viel negatives und viel positives, ich suche deshalb jetzt mal einen transparenten Test oder Erfahrungsbericht, Eure Meinungen etc. würde ich auch gerne hören. 
Die offiziellen Foren sind voll mit Flames und Geheule, hilft mir als auch nicht weiter - stehe sogar auf harte Spiele!


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2012)

Süchtig machend


----------



## Didjama (18. Juni 2012)

Hi, ich habe vor einigen Tagen einen sehr ausführlichen Artikel zu D3 gefunden. Link Vielleicht hilft es weiter.


----------



## Caps-lock (18. Juni 2012)

Ich persönliche habe keine schwerwiegenden Bugs erlebt, das Spiel als Betaversion zu bezeichnen ist befremdlich und dem Spiel fehlt halt noch Balancing.
Wenn dir mehr oder weniger sinnfreies umhauen von Gegnerhorden zwecks Einsammeln von Items Spass macht bist du gut bedient.
Willst du ein "echtes" Rollenspiel, dann geh Risen oder Skyrim spielen, willst du ein "echtes" MMORPG dann halt WoW, Lotro, AOC etc.

Diablo ist halt ne Mischung aus Hack&Collect und einer Wirtschaftssimulation .


----------



## Aranshi (18. Juni 2012)

Ich kann dir das Spiel nur wärmstens empfehlen, lange kein Spiel mehr gepsielt das mich solange an den Monitor gefesselt hat und das permanent Spaß macht.
Natürlich muss einem das Genre liegen, aber wenn das der Fall ist wird dir Diablo sehr viel spaß machen. 
Derzeit gibt es schon einige Kritikpunkte aber einen großteil davon wird Blizz noch in diesem Monat mit Patch 1.0.3 entkräften.
Auf jeden fall musst du Zeit investieren, wenn du die hast, dann greif zu


----------



## orkman (18. Juni 2012)

cr0 schrieb:


> Heey zusammen
> 
> Ich bin nun seit der Veröffentlichung von Diablo 3 am überlegen, ob es Sinn macht, sich das Spiel zu kaufen.
> 
> ...




 ich hab 8-10 stunden gespielt und nicht einmal akt 1 durch da ich jedes gebiet bis ins kleinste detail erkunde und so schon an die x seltene gegner/goldene monster gefunden hab und zusatz quests fuer efolge etc... wenn ich jetzt auch noch das spiel in verschiedenen schwierigkeitsgraden durchspielen werde , bin ich fuer ne gute zeit beschaeftigt ... alles in allem ist es sicher die 40-50 euro wert ... ich hab mir sogar damals die CE gekauft ... laggs oder ingame ruckler gibs gar nicht mehr ... die geschichte ist im moment gut , nur manche sachen scheinen bei den haaren herbeigezogen ...rette xy und wenn man sie dann hat wird sie wieder entfuehrt oder so :/ ich freu mich schon aufs weiter spielen ... das dumme daran , ich bekomm vom dauerspielen meine rechte (maus) hand weh , die letzten drei finger halte ich immer in der horizontalen und nach 3-5 stunden dauerspielen sind die finger dann steif und schmerzen hoellisch ... aber es lohnt sich  ausserdem kriegste dein geld das du fuer d3 ausgegeben hast ja nachher vllt wieder rein durch rmah


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juni 2012)

Wie jetzt? Noch keine negative Kritik? 

Also ich muss sagen nach der Anfangs-Euphorie die dann vergangen ist war ich ein wenig enttäuscht, jetzt mittlerweile hat es mich dann aber doch wieder gepackt. Hab wohl die falsche Klasse gespielt und wenn man ganz allein ohne Freunde rumrennt wird´s zumindestens mir irgendwann schonn ein wenig zu öde...

Empfehlen würde ich es trotzdem. Is einfach ein gutes Spiel und Blizzard wird noch genut Content nachschieben, da bin ich mir sicher...


----------



## dragonsoul1985 (19. Juni 2012)

ist ganz lecker wien käsekuchen aber wenn man zuviel von isst wird einem schlecht


----------



## Tikume (19. Juni 2012)

Das Spiel ist ok, aber keineswegs großartig. Der normale Schwierigkeitsgrad durch den jeder muss ist zum Füsse einschlafen, beim zweiten Durchgang ists ok aber man kennt alles, beim dritten ödet es dich endgültig an. 

Da bei Blizzard Spielen der Preisverfall gering ist wird das Teil wohl auch in 3 Jahren noch 50 EUR kosten.


Mein Rat: Guck die Cinematics auf Youtube und warte auf Torchlight 2.

Sollte Dir die Kohle zwischen den Pobacken rausquillen: Kauf es.


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Juni 2012)

Bis und mit Hölle ist es ok. Such dir einen Charakter (Klasse) aus spiel einmal soweit du kommst und dann ist im Moment die luft raus.

ganz ehrlich ich würde es mir nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Yinj (19. Juni 2012)

Wenn dir ein Spiel in dem du 4x die gleiche Story spielst, nervige Gegner kombos, sehr viele Gegner, Farmen und Grinden spaß macht, bist du bei D3 richtig^^


----------



## floppydrive (19. Juni 2012)

Wenn du D2 geliebt hast wirst du auch D3 lieben, bist du ein Neuling im Genre vielleicht erstmal auf die Starter Edition warten.

Wie viele Redakteure immer schreiben, Genre Fans greifen zu alle anderen spielen probe.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (19. Juni 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Bis und mit Hölle ist es ok. Such dir einen Charakter (Klasse) aus spiel einmal soweit du kommst und dann ist im Moment die luft raus.
> 
> ganz ehrlich ich würde es mir nicht mehr kaufen.



Kann ich so unterschreiben...


----------



## Murfy (19. Juni 2012)

Ich liebe Hack'n'Slay und wenn dir dieses Genre auch gefällt, kann ich es dir nur ans Herz legen.

Die meisten Beschwerden hier kommen entweder von Leuten die sich nicht zu schnell topequipt fühlen, Herausforderungen scheuen, das Spiel in die Ecke legen sobald sie es einmal durch haben (wobei man dass Spiel auf verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden und mit verschiedenen Helden mehrfach durchspielen kann) oder einfach nichts mit dem Genre anfangen können.

Ich bin von D3 begeistert. zZ ist ein wenig die Luft raus, da ich einfach viel zu viel gespielt habe, aber ich zocke es trotzdem immer wieder mal ne Runde. Und wenn ich irgendwas sehe worauf ich Lust habe (z.B. einen Erfolg) dann mach ich das und es macht Spaß.

Hack'n'Slay ist dein Ding? => holen
Hack'n'Slay ist nicht dein Ding? => lass es sein
Du weißt nicht so recht? => versuch einen Gästepass zu bekommen oder es anderweitig mal auszuprobieren

mfg


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Die meisten Beschwerden hier kommen entweder von Leuten die sich nicht zu schnell topequipt fühlen, Herausforderungen scheuen, das Spiel in die Ecke legen sobald sie es einmal durch haben (wobei man dass Spiel auf verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden und mit verschiedenen Helden mehrfach durchspielen kann) oder einfach nichts mit dem Genre anfangen können.


Es gibt auch viele Leute, denen D3, im Vergleich zu seinen Vorgängern, einfach zu anspruchslos und zu kastriert ist.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (19. Juni 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Es gibt auch viele Leute, denen D3, im Vergleich zu seinen Vorgängern, einfach zu anspruchslos und zu kastriert ist.



Sehe ich genauso.

Ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit Herausforderungen. Mich stört es auch nicht, paar mal an der selben Mobgruppe oder dem selben Boss drauf zu gehen. Aber es ist, verglichen mit D2, einfach ein großer Qualitätsverlust.


----------



## floppydrive (19. Juni 2012)

Was ist den der große Qualitätsverlust zu D2 und jetzt kommt bitte nicht mit den Skillbäumen


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Was ist den der große Qualitätsverlust zu D2 und jetzt kommt bitte nicht mit den Skillbäumen



Ich hab nur einen .. gefühlt war es länger. ^^


----------



## Murfy (19. Juni 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Es gibt auch viele Leute, denen D3, im Vergleich zu seinen Vorgängern, einfach zu anspruchslos und zu kastriert ist.


Deswegen habe ich auch "meisten" unterstrichen. 




ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab nur einen .. gefühlt war es länger. ^^



Naja.... Ich habe kurz vor Diablo 3 Release noch mit einem Kollegen ein wenig D2 gespielt... und muss sagen... es ging verdammt schnell. 

In D3 gibt es einfach auch nen Haufen Dungeons die zufällig spawnen sowie verschiedene Events was das Spiel für mich in allem größer macht. Außerdem haben wir, wie in D2, noch kein AddOn, also einen Akt weniger.

Wenn man durch D2 rusht wie es manche in D3 tun ist man da auch schnell durch. Ich sehe mich aber in D3 mit deutlich mehr Kämpfen und Gegnern kofrontiert als in D2 und das macht mir sehr viel Laune. In D2 lief man teilweise lange rum und traff nur einzelne Gegner und hier und da mal eine Gruppe. In D3 finde ich eigentlich an jeder Ecke das nächste Pack das mich töten will.

mfg


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2012)

Ich schrieb doch "gefühlt" ;-) Gefühlt war Diablo 2 "tiefer", ohne Durchrushen. Schwer zu erklären. Aber ich mag D3 - hab eigentlich nix auszusetzen, außer dass mal Items verschwinden können(!), wenn die Verbindung vor nem Savepoint weg ist.


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juni 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Es gibt auch viele Leute, denen D3, im Vergleich zu seinen Vorgängern, einfach zu anspruchslos und zu kastriert ist.


Ist es das? Was für einen "Anspruch" erwartest Du denn von einem Hack 'n Slay?



bkeleanor schrieb:


> Bis und mit Hölle ist es ok. Such dir einen Charakter (Klasse) aus spiel einmal soweit du kommst und dann ist im Moment die luft raus.


Gestern Abend 2 Achievements bekommen:

"Werde Stufe 60 mit 2 Charakteren".
"Werde Stufe 60 mit 2 unterschiedlichen Klassen".

So verschieden können die Sichtweisen sein. Ich spiele es gern und immer noch. Habe eine 2. Klasse hochgezogen während der Wartezeit auf 1.0.3, weil ich zuvor Inferno-Abfarmen nicht so lohnenswert ansah. Das zahlt sich nun aus, da Blizzard seinen Terminplan auf meine Spielweise abgestimmt hat und morgen der Patch kommen soll, wie man liest.^^ Dank nach Irvine. So kann ich je nach Lust und Laune mal mit der Klasse, mal mit der anderen Inferno farmen. Also zu tun hab ich noch eine ganze Weile, zumal ich nur abends zum zocken komme und es wird angesichts des knackigen Anspruchs auf Inferno (zu Spectrumizer schiel) schön fordernd sein. Also die 60 € waren und sind gut angelegt.


----------



## Kyrador (19. Juni 2012)

Was soll denn als Addon kommen? Diablo ist platt, Mephisto und Baal seit D2...

Wie wäre es mit Kael'thas? "WoW was merely a setback..."


----------



## floppydrive (19. Juni 2012)

Gibt doch noch haufen Gottheiten und andere Teufel die man nutzen kann, Baal und Mephisto sind ansich auch nur Diablo


----------



## Murfy (19. Juni 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Was soll denn als Addon kommen? Diablo ist platt, Mephisto und Baal seit D2...
> 
> Wie wäre es mit Kael'thas? "WoW was merely a setback..."



Jo und Tyrael ist am Ende von D2 LoD auch gestorben. Genauso wie Diablo in D1 und D2 gestorben ist.

Würde dich die Geschicht um Diablo nur im geringsten interessieren hättest du im Spiel zugehört und wüsstest dass Dämonen und Engel "eigentlich" unsterblich sind.

mfg


----------



## Kyrador (19. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Würde dich die Geschicht um Diablo nur im geringsten interessieren hättest du im Spiel zugehört und wüsstest dass Dämonen und Engel "eigentlich" unsterblich sind.



Es gibt ne Geschichte bei Diablo?


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juni 2012)

Und selbst wenn nicht, als ob es das Problem wäre sich irgendne Storywendung einfallen zu lassen...

"Alle Aliens sind tot! Hooraaaaay!!! \.o./ 	Oh was wist das? Neue Aliens!!! Ohhhhh....."


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juni 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Es gibt ne Geschichte bei Diablo?


Kyra ich bitte Dich, grad Du als WoW-Spieler?! Arthas ist auch längst tot und trotzdem läuft er jedem Twink beim questen allenthalben übern Weg. Apropos questen: Der Verlauf heute lautet: Azeroth (alte Kontinente) bis 58. Scherbenwelt - anderes Universum - bis 68. Wieder Azeroth, diesmal Norden, bis 80. 80 - 85 zurück auf die alten Kontinente. Sehr schlüssig. Du wirst da jetzt nicht allen Ernstes hier so kleinlich sein...


----------



## Caps-lock (19. Juni 2012)

Ich hoffe ja, dass Diablo 3 mit einer Erweiterung (die wohl zu Weihnachten kommen wird *gerüchtestreu*) ähnlich Erweitert wird wie D2 mit Lod.

OK Kritik:
Was mir persönlich so richtig auf den Sack geht ist, dass es keine Begrenzungen in den z.b. Resis gibt.
Bei D2 konnte man sein Equip besser planen.
Man hatte eben 75% Resistenzen und wenn die voll waren, war Ende und man ist auf Schaden gegangen.
Man konnte Dex soweit skillen, um Items zu tragen oder bis Maxblock.
Die Liste ließe sich fortführen .
Bei D3 braucht man von allem immer ganz viel.


----------



## Ulri34 (28. Juni 2012)

Ich finde das Game super nice!


----------



## heiduei (29. Juni 2012)

Sagen wir so, du solltest nicht nur negatives sehen, sondern auch einfach nur spaß haben ^^ Es ist halt nunmal nich Diablo 2,5 sondern Diablo 3... Bei CoD regt sich doch auch niemand über diesen generen Müll auf, aber bei D3 heulen alle rum. Ich hoffe ich habe das noch im Kopf aber es war glaube ich ein Entwickler der sagte, das Spieler ein 25/10 Spiel erwarten, unterschwellig aber hoffen, das Blizz sich bei 75/10 einpendelt. Das Spiel ist nicht der uba-killa-shieeet, sondern halt einfach gut ! Reicht das denn nicht ?


----------



## Gann (29. Juni 2012)

Das Game ist leider müll, bis Ende Akt 1 Inferno kann man es gut spielen, und dann fällt die Bahnschranke runter.
Alles danach ist ein einziger Witz, wenn ich sehe das selbst die "Cracks" bei Ihren Streams mit Ihrer High-End-Ausrüstung alle paar Sekunden abnippeln,naja was soll man noch dazu sagen.
Außer man geht ins AH und kauft sich Megasachen für viel Realkohle,dann kommt man wohl leidlich durch. Muss ja jeder selber wissen.
Diese Game aber überhaupt mit Dia 2 zu vergleichen ist schon pure Ironie.

Wenn das nicht diesen Klassiker als Vorläufer gehabt hätte, würde doch schon jetzt nach lächerlichen 4 Wochen kein Hahn mehr nach dem Game krähen.


----------



## Nexilein (29. Juni 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Was soll denn als Addon kommen? Diablo ist platt, Mephisto und Baal seit D2...
> 
> Wie wäre es mit Kael'thas? "WoW was merely a setback..."



Made my day :-)

Aber mal im ernst:
In Diablo 3 wird das "Oberste Übel" besiegt, allerdings keiner der Dämonen in einem Seelenstein eingesperrt.
Da ist doch jetzt eigentlich wieder alles offen :-)



Gann schrieb:


> Das Game ist leider müll, bis Ende Akt 1 Inferno kann man es gut spielen, und dann fällt die Bahnschranke runter.



+1 für die Differenziertheit deines Post.

Das die Cracks Inferno trotzdem durchgespielt haben und es für alle nicht-Cracks verbesserte Dropchancen per Patch gibt muss man bei so einer Aussage ja auch nicht unbedingt berücksichtigen...


----------



## win3ermute (30. Juni 2012)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Das die Cracks Inferno trotzdem durchgespielt haben und es für alle nicht-Cracks verbesserte Dropchancen per Patch gibt muss man bei so einer Aussage ja auch nicht unbedingt berücksichtigen...



Diablo war aber nie für "Cracks". Wer eine Herausforderung wollte, spielte Hardcore - und da war das Spiel bereits auf Normal alles andere als ein Witz (heute noch gemacht und Diablo als Amazone Level 30 in Normal besiegt - 15-20-Minuten-Kampf, in dem man sich keine groben Schnitzer erlauben darf, weil sonst komplett tot. Die "Blutlord"-Boss-Gruppe davor ist auch nur mit Taktik zu schaffen und ebenfalls kein "Leichtgewicht").

Diablo-LOD - und damit der direkte Vorgänger von D3 - bot Herausforderung ab Normal für die Cracks und stundenlange Beschäftigung für alle anderen dank "Sammelsystem". Bereits auf "Normal" droppten jede Menge Set-Teile und Uniques, die in ihrem Rahmen festgelegte Werte hatten. Man "farmte" nicht blöd, um unbedingt den Kontent zu meistern, sondern wegen ganz anderer Sachen - und dieser Spielspaß hielt um Jahre bis heute an! 
Was ich bisher von D3 gelesen und gesehen habe, kann ich nur sagen: Thema verfehlt, setzen! Herausfordernden Content ab Akt 1 in Normalstufe holt man sich durch den "Hardcore"-Modus; der Rest ist Unique- und Set-Sammeln bis zum Abwinken! Da braucht es keinen "Kite-and-run"-Inferno-Modus...


----------



## myadictivo (30. Juni 2012)

kann ich leider so unterschreiben 
spass machts zwar trotzdem irgendwie, aber es spielt/fühlt sich nicht mehr so wirklich nach diablo an


----------



## Nexilein (1. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Bereits auf "Normal" droppten jede Menge Set-Teile und Uniques, die in ihrem Rahmen festgelegte Werte hatten.


Ja, das war super 100ms Spannung weil man etwas Grünes gesehen hat, und dann war's doch nur Clegclaws Zehennagel...



win3ermute schrieb:


> Herausfordernden Content ab Akt 1 in Normalstufe holt man sich durch den "Hardcore"-Modus; der Rest ist Unique- und Set-Sammeln bis zum Abwinken! Da braucht es keinen "Kite-and-run"-Inferno-Modus...



Sorry, aber farmen kann man auch auf Hölle. Und wenn man das tut, dann wird der ""Kite-and-run"-Inferno-Modus" irgendwann auch farmbar.
Das Problem sind doch nur ein bisschen verkorkste Dropchancen und das viele Leute eben *nicht* farmen wollen...


----------



## myadictivo (1. Juli 2012)

ich sag mal so, d2 war weder in classic noch später mit LOD in sc wirklich eine herausforderung. auch mit den patches und irgendwelchem immun gegner konnte man sich einigermaßen duch schnetzeln -> hacken & slayen

d2/d3 sind irgendwie wie tag und nacht für mich.

d2 hatte den anreiz des levelns. auf 99 habe ich keinen char gebracht, weil es irgendwann einfach viel zu viel aufwand war und wochen/monate in anspruch genommen hätte.
d3 ist man nach 24 stunden played maxlevel.

d2 konnte man mit "schrott" items spielen, weil das skillsystem es erlaubte durch verteilen der stat und skillpoints eventuellen waffen dps mangel zu kompensieren.
d3 ist rein equip abhängig. und hier fängts dann an, weil :

d2 classic war zwar von der drop mechanik auch rares>uniques..aber es gab durchaus uniques die quasi must have oder nice to have waren, lod brachte dann den umschwung auf die uniques/runenwörter und erleichterte es nochmal enorm
d3 sind die legendär größtenteils mist, zwar auch nen paar nette dabei. aber momentane dropchance zumindest bei mir, so alle 20 stunden played mal eins + dann noch mit den unsinnigsten stats die man sich vorstellen kann. wo bleibt der versprochene set/legendär buff ?

d2 war easy farmbar..mephisto,diablo, pindle, baalruns und co ?! alles kein ding und schnell erledigt und drops waren eigentlich so gut wie garantiert wenn man paar gemacht hat.
d3 ?! 5er stack nephalem aufbauen und einen akt komplett nach champgruppen abgrasen ?! ~ 45min und mehr aufwand. ausbeute in akt1 bei mir -> gleich 0...fallen zwar bazillionen rares, aber die kann man dann entweder zerlegen oder beim händler abdrücken.

im grunde ist 1.03 immer noch irgendwie blöde. klar machts spass sich durch die champgruppen zu wühlen und immer wieder mal auf nen 62/63er item zu hoffen, allerdings wie gesagt..ich hab noch nicht wirklich viel gefunden was mich weiter bringt oder im AH kohle bringen würde für neue klamotte.

auktionshaus preise für die "wirklich" guten sachen sind jenseits von gut und böse, die mittelmäßigen sachen lohnen fast den aufwand nicht ins AH oder tradeforen zu stellen.
goldfarmen ist bei den preisen dann auch fast nen witz, bis man millionenbeträge durch reine goldruns erspielt hat ist die maus kaputt geclickt. also hofft man weiter auf nen guten drop aus inferno der paar mille einbringt.


----------



## wolfracht (1. Juli 2012)

Ich für meinen Teil habe noch nie Diablo 2 gespielt. Nur seit 4 Jahren WoW, was inzwischen so schlecht ist, dass man aufhören muss. Und ich muss sagen D3 ist für mich persönlich eine sehr gute Alternative. Natürlich ist man manchmal frustriert, aber irgendwie juckts mich doch immer weiter zu spielen.

Kanns nur empfehlen.


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Juli 2012)

Nachdem ich heute wieder auf Inferno an: Aufseher, Schänder, Arkan, Diener unverwundbar gescheitert bin, kann ich momentan nur sagen:
Ja grundsätzlich macht es Spass, es ist auch ok, dass (bei mir) nur ein legendendäres Item pro Woche dropt, die zusammen knapp 150.000 Gold wert waren...
ABER ich finde Spiele extrem ätzend, bei denen es 100% Glückssache ist ob man ein Level schafft oder nicht.
Dazu kommt nach der extrem unterschiedliche Schwierigkeitsgrad eines Dungeons.
Wenn die kleinen wie auch immer sie heißen Elites sind brezelt man sie weg, falls du leider das Pech hast, das die fetten Viecher, die beim Sterben nen Haufen Schlangen hinterlassen hast, dann musst du das Spiel zumachen und den Level halt von vorne machen oO.

So rein storymäßig frage ich mich, warum nich einfach son Pack Horde-Schänder-Vortex-AUfseher-Magierschlangen (die unsichtbaren) zu Diablo geht, ihn mal eben umhaut und dann die Weltherrschaft ansich reisst.
Welche Motivation haben die in nem Dreckloch mitten in der Wüste im Nirgendwo zu zelten ?


----------



## ego1899 (1. Juli 2012)

Aja und man läüft man manchmal rum und farmt halt...: 

Droppen tut einfach nix anständiges. Naja egal Crap verkaufen und halt Gold sammeln. Und dann trifft man halt mal irgendwann auf ein Elite-Pack was für seine Klasse einfach mal totaaaal Assi is.
Erst stirbt man. Dann macht man einen davon down und stirbt ein zweites Mal. Mit den anderen gehts einem ähnlich. Mehrere Versuche sind natürlich vorprogrammiert da sich bei mir mittlerweile 8/10 Mobgruppen wieder instant vollheilen nachdem man krepiert ist. (Nein ich meine nicht das langsame vollheilen ich rede vom Bug).

So is man dann mal ne Stunde rumgelatscht, hat nichts brauchbares gefunden und geht, wenn schon ohne Verlust, mit dem selben oder nicht nennenswert höheren Goldstand raus mit dem man angefangen hat.

Ganz ehrlich, ich kann meine Zeit auch sinnvoller verschwenden als mit dem Mist. Es ist nicht immer so, dessen bin ich mir bewusst. Aber es ist oft genug so und das reicht mir einfach. Ich habe diese Woche vielleicht 2 Stunden gespielt wenn´s hochkommt. Macht einfach keinen Spaß mehr.

Mit Items verbessern kann ich mich immer noch nicht, da bei mir trotzdem nur Crap dropt und im AH kaufen kann ich mir auch nichts weil ich kein Gold reinbekomme durch da ich nichts zum verkaufen finde und das gesamte eingenommene Gold in der Regel für Reperaturen draufgeht 
Das was der Patch mir gebracht hat: Der Crap der niemanden was bringt hat jetzt iLvl 61-63, dass ist alles 

So is es halt bei mir ich kann mir nich helfen und dafür is mir meine Zeit einfach zu schade und es geht langsam auch ganz schön auf die Nerven. Manchmal logge ich mich ein um es mal wieder zu versuchen und bin schon im Menü so frustriert das ich schon wieder auslogge 

Naja aber es gibt ja Leute die so die anscheinend so die Helden sind das das ja alles kein Problem is und man solle sich nicht so anstellen und man müsse sich halt besseres Equip zulegen und und und...
Jaja macht ihr nur für mich is D3 in kürze gestorben denke ich. Es kann nich mehr lange dauern... ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Juli 2012)

> d2 konnte man mit "schrott" items spielen, weil das skillsystem es erlaubte durch verteilen der stat und skillpoints eventuellen waffen dps mangel zu kompensieren.


Es gab Leute die haben D2 auf Hell OHNE ITems gezockt


----------



## Mayestic (2. Juli 2012)

Achtung Mimimi Incoming

Sagen wirs mal so. Im Grund genommen empfinde ich Diablo3 garnicht so schlecht es liegt nur mir selbst nicht.
Ich habe Diablo2 geliebt, es monatelang jeden Tag stundenlang gespielt ( ich war ja auch noch Schüler, da geht sowas ) aber ich habe mich verändert.
Mein Spielverhalten ist heute ein ganz anderes wie damals. 

Damals machte es mir nichts aus zu grinden, teilweise mehrere hundert Mephistoruns am Tag zu machen und kaum was gutes gedropped zu bekommen trotz meiner knapp 1000% MF. 
Damals war das alles nicht so schlimm. Zumal es auch in Hölle nicht so richtig viel gabs was derart schwer war das man es nicht meistern konnte. 
Okay " Iron Maiden " hat mich sehr oft aus den Latschen kippen lassen und vor Bhaal gabs auch manchmal Diener, diese blöden Geisterdinger, ich erinner mich nicht mehr an deren Namen die einem das fürchten lehrten aber letztendlich wars egal. 

Heute allerdings, mehr als 10 Jahre danach stört mich ein derartiges Spiel einfach nur.
Mein Fehler war das ich meine sehr positiven Erinnerungen von damals mit in die Zukunft genommen habe und nach der Beta gesagt habe " DAS MUSS ICH SPIELEN " UNBEDINGT ".
Letztendlich hab ich mich aber nur selbst verarscht bzw da die Beta ja nix von Inferno gezeigt hat wurde ich evtl auch ein klein wenig verarscht. 

Für die meisten Spieler unter uns und ja ich weiß hier gibts so krasse ProGamer die alles schon durchgekaut haben und denen total langweilig ist aber für die meistens von uns ist auch heute noch, nach 1.0.3 ab Inferno oder nach Akt1 Inferno Feierabend. 
Dort ist aktuell für viele das Ende des Spiels erreicht weil sie ohne besseres Equip nicht weiterkommen. Das war in Diablo2 nicht so schlimm, eher garnicht vorhanden. 

Ich für meinen Teil möchte fürs spielen belohnt werden. Es müssen keine großen Belohnungen sein aber wenn ich 300 Spielstunden in einen Char investiere und immernoch nicht weiter gekommen bin dann werd ich einfach etwas pissig. 
Wenn man dann mal als Spätzünder sein Equip zusammen hatte mit dem man mal locker Akt1 Inferno und teilweise Akt2 geschafft hat kommt dann plötzlich ein Nerf der Angriffsgeschwindigkeit. 
Zuerst dachte ich auch " Nicht weiter schlimm " aber mir gingen knappe 30k DPS flöten und seit dem Patch schaffe ich nichtmals mehr Akt1. 

Neues Equip zu farmen hab ich einfach keine Lust. Gold zu farmen hab ich auch keine Lust und ob es sich lohnt zu farmen weiß ich nicht weil ich nicht weiß was in den nächsten Patches noch alles verändert wird. 

Der Nerf der Angriffsgeschwindigkeit mag rechtens gewesen sein aber er viel sehr hart ins Gewicht. Zu hart für mich. 

Ich finde Diablo3 gut aber es wurde mal wieder wie bei vielen anderen Spieleschmieden auch unfertig auf den Markt geworfen. Da halten selbst mal die bekannten Blizzard-Fanboys die Klappe denn jahrelang wurde Blizzard auf ein Treppchen gestellt und nun ist Blizzard in den Augen vieler wenn auch nicht aller, gestürzt. Diablo3 wird sicher noch ne ganze Weile gepatched werden, ich für meinen Teil geb das Spiel nicht auf, spiele es aber auch nicht mehr aber ich habe die kleine Hoffnung das es in ein paar Monaten für mich wieder spielenswert ist. 

Da ich meine Ausrüstung noch gut verkaufen konnte habe ich dank dem RMAH keinerlei Verlußt gemacht und meine 50€ fürs Spiel wieder rausbekommen . Es ging nur Lebenszeit flöten.

Ob ich dennoch jemals wieder spielen werde weiß ich nicht. Guildwars 2 kommt demnächst raus, aktuell spiele ich zum ersten Mal Everquest 2 und Rift wird auch wieder interessanter für mich. 
Wenn ich ein Hack & Slay spielen will tendiere ich ausserdem aktuell eher zum noch nicht erschienenem "Orcs Must Die 2". 

Dank dieser Konkurrenz kann es gut sein das mich Diablo3 nie mehr wiedersehn wird. Aber ehrlich gesagt wäre das kein Verlußt für uns beide. 


MfG


P.S. Eine Kaufempfehlung für Diablo3 gebe ich trotzdem nicht. Dafür ist dieses Spiel aktuell für mich noch zu "unfertig". (Bitte keine Diskussionen darüber das ein Spiel jemals "fertig" sein kann. Es gibt fertige und unfertige Releaseversionen und Diablo3 ist aus meiner Sicht "unfertig" aber ich denke das gibt sich im Laufe der nächsten Wochen und Monate von alleine. Blizzard ist eben kein Gott der Spieleschmieden, auch Blizzard ist blöd, auch Blizzard testet nicht intensiv genug und auch Blizzard wirft unfertige Spiele auf der Markt. Blizzard ist eine Spieleschmiede wie jede andere auch mit den gleichen Problemen, Fehlern und Macken. Also total normal. 

Kleine Änderungen okay aber so große sind einfach unangenehm. 
Lieber auf die Liste der Spiele setzen die man mal iwann spielen möchte wenn sich das Blancing mal selbst balanciert hat  

Soweit die Hoffnung.


----------



## Bandit 1 (2. Juli 2012)

cr0 schrieb:


> Die offiziellen Foren sind voll mit Flames und Geheule, hilft mir als auch nicht weiter - stehe sogar auf harte Spiele!



Ich nicht. 

Ehrlich es ist ok, es ist eigentlich wie D2 nur bessere Grafik und Effekte. Das Sammeln kann genauso süchtig machen
wie D2 und die Chars sind interessant zu leveln.
Aber ist ist immer das gleiche, die zufälligkeit der Dungeons stark eingeschränkt bis nicht bemerkbar und die Mobs können
an sich nicht viel. Nur die Kombos sind es was einen später killt. Blocken, vereisen, Vortex und geschmolzen und du bist...
Toast 

Ich sitze lieber am PC mit einer Tasse Kaffee in der Hand und spiele locker flockig vor mich hin. In Inferno brauchst du beide
Hände und volle Aufmerksamkeit. Nach 8 Stunden Arbeit am PC - nix für mich.


Und @ Mayestic: * /SIGN*


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Juli 2012)

Ich spiele. Nach wie vor allabendlich. Gern. Skandal.

Ich erlebe mit, wie das Spiel langsam aber sicher reift. Wer sich über Patches und Hotfixes mokiert ist scheinbar noch nicht allzu lang mit PC- und Videospielen vertraut, denn im Lauf der Jahre gabs immer wieder gute und schlechte Erlebnisse in Bezug auf Support der Entwickler. Blizzard tut immerhin was, andere hauen ihre Spiele auf den Markt und ab zum nächsten Projekt. Die Droppraten wurden per Hotfix ein weiteres Mal angepasst. Seither trägt meine DH selbstgefundene legendäre Handschuhe mit sinnvollen Werten und seit gestern eine brauchbare Schulter mit iLevel 62 aus Akt 3 Hölle, die gegen die vorige iL 61 aus Akt 1 Inferno getauscht wurde. Geht doch. Bringt wieder neue Motivation, die Gold- und Itemruns auf A3 + 4 Hell auszudehnen. Schnellerer Killspeed, schneller 5 Stacks, mehr Items und in etwa gleichviel Gold wie in Inferno. Das meiste wandert zum Händler oder ins AH, aber das ist ok - in D2 hab ich mich auch nicht alle halbe Stunde umgezogen.

Akt 1 Inferno auf Farmstatus, Skeletonking- und Butcherruns obligatorisch. Akt 2 geht gut voran, mittlerweile bei den Zoltun Kul-Quests angelangt. Aber nur für den "Progress", farmen in A2 ist noch nicht effektiv da die Champs zu lange dauern. Aber man merkt den Nerf dennoch, ich sterbe zwar öfter als in A1 wo ein Tod die Ausnahme ist, aber lange nicht so oft wie befürchtet. Es geht vorwärts und das motiviert. Abwechselnd progressen für den Fortschritt und farmen für den Kontostand. Fast jede Champ-Kombo ist machbar, hier und da gehts härter zu als anderswo, aber das ist in Ordnung. Nach dem im Laufe der Zeit außerhalb der HC-Raids immer leichteren WoW bin ich froh über Herausforderung. Warte aus dem Grund sogar gespannt auf die PC-Version von Dark Souls.

Zwischendurch twinken und die anderen Klassen ausprobieren; bei Gefallen ebenfalls auf max. Level ziehen. Tolles Spiel, was mehr und mehr zurechtgeschliffen wird. Mir machts Spaß.


----------

